# Grilling on lang



## mike02ss (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone with a lang 48 can you get the cooking area hot enough to grill on.  I am trying to decide between the lang 48 and the horizon 20.  On the horizon 20 you can grill with the firebox but you can't on the lang.  I like the reverse flow feature so i am having a hard time deciding.  Thanks...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2011)

With the Lang you can crank the heat up and grill with it and have more grilling area than just the firebox


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2011)

Dang Piney, I didn't realize you could get those Lang's up to grilling temps.

I sure wish I could afford to get one.

It's on the wish list, maybe someday!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 11, 2011)

You can get the reverse flow plate pretty hot and it will radiate the heat to the grill surface.  I don't see how you would be cooking over an open flame unless you where able to put briquettes on the RF plate but the smaller Langs have no trouble getting to 350 degrees in the smoke chamber.  I've never run mine that hot but if Pineywoods says it can be done you are darn tooten it can be done!


----------



## hwynboy (Sep 11, 2011)

I had mine up to 420 degrees yesterday...I wasn't really trying to =)  Just wanted to get it hot enough to give her a good steam cleaning.  but yes you can grill on your Langs!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2011)

Al you don't put coals in it just crank up the fire in the fire box and get the chamber up to grilling temps. The fat dripping down will do the same as when smoking and sizzle when it hits the plate and you'll still have the smoke flavor from a real wood fire


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up Piney. I was thinking you'd have to build one heck of a fire in the fire box.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess what I was referring to is a Pittsburgh Rare Steak where you need the flame to char the outside of the meat fast enough to keep the center cold,  Some call that type of steak Black and Blue.

With grilled chicken I like the fat crispy from the flame of the fire burning the edges of the skin.  I have gas and charcoal grills to do those.  I love the Lang because I can cook at smoking temps then when ready to finish off the ribs or smoked chicken I can crank it up to the grilling temperatures.  

Do you all think there is any value to the "flame of the fire" or that the even temperatures and moisture "recycling" of the Lang does the same thing?


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 14, 2011)

I got of the phone with Ben today, its a pretty cool thing when I called the general Lang 800 number and Ben answers! I was inquiring about a 48 original or deluxe with a chargrill. My quest first started for a Lang 36 but I got to thinking this thing is probably going to outlive me so why not get a mobile unit big enough for family get togethers / camping trips / parties but small enough for everyday use and won't break the bank completely hahah :-) Well I spec'd out my be all and end all of a Lang 48 mobile and the price shot up quickly! Someday I'll have it!!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea,  you are going to a larger highway ready smoker, with warmer and chargriller,  I can imagine the price more than doubled.  What else did you ask for?


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was basically inquiring for what I would consider my "last bbq" for personal use. A Lang 48 Deluxe with a long nose so I can have both a chargrill and wood box. I wouldn't want to give up my wood box for a grill. I can see the advantages to having a grill mounted on the trailer. My wife says I can have it, but not now :( hahaha. That's what she said about every idea i've pitched her way. I really don't want anything bigger than a 48 for personal use. Now if I stepped up into the big boys and tried a run at catering, which has passed my mind a lot, then I would see if I could do small gigs with the 48 till I earned enough money to get a bigger unit for the "business" of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But really I can probably do just fine with a 36 for the rest of our lives as a family cooker, but I want the highway wheels to take my cooker places without loading it up onto the bed of my truck.


----------



## hwynboy (Sep 14, 2011)

for what it's worth, I do not think you can "load" the Lang 36 into your truck...at least not without some BIG muscles and plenty of help.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 14, 2011)

Hope I can roll mine onto my 12 ft trailer,  wouldn't want to try lifting into the back of my F150!  I think I will bring my come-along and just winch it onto the trailer.


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I know even the 36 comes in at what, 500 lbs? I don't have any room for an extra trailer and I could always run to uhaul every time I want to take it somewhere but, if I can a very cool custom trailer that would be able to maybe dable in competition, cater small family get togethers instead of pre cooking it and taking it, I didn't like doing that, being able to do a 70 lb hog just to say I did it, taking it camping and just generally out living me then why not get it now? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm 29 on the 23rd so I'm thinking if I can just get a be all and end all of cookers now before kids come along, why not? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I could feed their little league parties and such hahaha. I'm a dreamer I guess.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 15, 2011)

Makes sense to me, good plan.  I'm a bit older and have become an instant gratification type guy.  I want it now, I want it now, and I want it all!


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 15, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Makes sense to me, good plan.  I'm a bit older and have become an instant gratification type guy.  I want it now, I want it now, and I want it all!




Me too after getting trained as a firefighter and then rolling on an ambulance for 4 years I've been around more sick and dying people then I care to remember and its changed me, so every day I tell my wife to let me order the Lang! hahaha :-)


----------

